# more new pens



## iclight0 (May 3, 2012)

Corian and 1 blackwood


----------



## BangleGuy (May 3, 2012)

Very nice. How is it to turn the Corian? The pens are awesome!


----------



## turner.curtis (May 14, 2012)

Those look good. Glad to see another SWPA member here. I myself am in the South Hills over by South Hills Village. If we get a few more may just have to see about arranging a turning day for some of us to get together and talk wood, swap tips and bs...


----------



## JimH (Jun 2, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice. How is it to turn the Corian? The pens are awesome!



Hello Bangle guy. I can answer your question.Corian and other hardsurface material turns very easy as long as you keep your tools sharpe.Use a little sandpaper and m&m and then hit it with some Plastex and you are done.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 2, 2012)

*Nice collection of pen's! I've worked with Corian in the past. Although it is always been solid color material, some with a few dot's (black or white). I especially like the number one and number three. *


----------



## BarbS (Jun 2, 2012)

iclight0 said:


> Corian and 1 blackwood



Very sleek! Nice looking pens.


----------



## McBryde (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful pens.
Sleek finish and very unique.


----------

